# Encender el motor del auto mediante un teclado numerico en el panel



## sava (Nov 26, 2008)

Hola q tal..
bueno les cuento q me dieron a realizar un proyecto medio complicado para mi..
se trata de encender el auto ingresando un codigo con un teclado..la idea es hacerlo con algun microcontrolador...
si alguien me puede ayudar en este proyecto le voy a estar muy agradesido..saludos


----------



## mnicolau (Nov 26, 2008)

hola sava, bienvenido al foro, estos links pueden ayudarte...

http://www.josepino.com/pic_projects/?security_keypad
http://www.josepino.com/pic_projects/?security_keypad_2

Saludos


----------



## sava (Nov 27, 2008)

graxxx mnicolau eso me va a servir mucho..
saludos


----------

